# lightroom on Microsoft surface



## mmasinter (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi All 
This might be a dumb question , but I would like to integrate my Microsoft surface as my laptop to my Lightroom Desktop . Would I use Lightroom mobile and the collections as with the iphone ? 

I want to be able to cull and rate my images on my surface and then have everything sync with my Desktop.
I have about 40K images in my catalog on my desktop . 

If anyone can suggest resources for me to have a look at how to do this I would greatly appreciate it . 

Cheers !
Melissa


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 5, 2016)

A Microsoft Surface is a Windows computer, so you won't use Lightroom Mobile. You use the desktop version, just like on your home computer. Same as using Lightroom on a desktop and a laptop, so search for that.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Lightroom Mobile does not run on Windows OS.  You can run the full Windows app on a Surface Pro3 or Surface Pro4.
To integrate the desktop and the laptop you'll need to work out sone sort of catalog sharing.  You can put the catalog file and the images files on an external Disk Drive and walk the drive between the two machines.  The other option is to create a travel catalog for the laptop. And your desktop becomes the master catalog. Any work done in the travel catalog can be integrated into the master catalog using the Import from another Catalog function. 
There are some other ways using cloud file sharing but these get tricky and require a pretty significant understanding of networks file sharing and an in-depth knowledge of what responsibility for manually maintaining data integrity is required of the user.


----------



## mmasinter (Sep 5, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Lightroom Mobile does not run on Windows OS.  You can run the full Windows app on a Surface Pro3 or Surface Pro4.
> To integrate the desktop and the laptop you'll need to work out sone sort of catalog sharing.  You can put the catalog file and the images files on an external Disk Drive and walk the drive between the two machines.  The other option is to create a travel catalog for the laptop. And your desktop becomes the master catalog. Any work done in the travel catalog can be integrated into the master catalog using the Import from another Catalog function.
> There are some other ways using cloud file sharing but these get tricky and require a pretty significant understanding of networks file sharing and an in-depth knowledge of what responsibility for manually maintaining data integrity is required of the user.




Okay - Thank you for this detailed response. Looks like I will stick with just using my iphone for this process instead. I wish Adobe would offer Lightroom Mobile for Windows.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 5, 2016)

mmasinter said:


> Okay - Thank you for this detailed response. Looks like I will stick with just using my iphone for this process instead. I wish Adobe would offer Lightroom Mobile for Windows.



Why would you have to stick with your iPhone? Your licence allows you two copies of Lightroom, so you can install your second copy on the MS Surface. The full version of Lightroom offers much more than Lightroom Mobile, so this can only be an advantage.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 5, 2016)

mmasinter said:


> Okay - Thank you for this detailed response. Looks like I will stick with just using my iphone for this process instead. I wish Adobe would offer Lightroom Mobile for Windows.


I'm not privy to any future direction for LR but it would not surprise me to see Lightroom Mobile appear on mobile devices like real laptops with more horsepower than ARM/Atom processors and 64GB of total storage allow.


----------



## bob chadwick (Sep 6, 2016)

It's needed.  LR Mobile only syncs with one LR catalogue so if it's on your desktop you can't integrate the mobile experience with your laptop and have to use either a tablet or a phone.


----------

